# aus einer m2v und wav-datei eine vob für mini dvd erstellen



## schmitzowitsch (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab eigentlich was einfaches vor: Eine Minute Film in DVD Qualität auf eine CD brennen, die dann auch in jedem DVD Player läuft. Ich kann mein unkomprimiertes Material auch in ein MPEG2 umrechnen usw. aber Nero verlang nach etwas anderem. Gibt es denn kein Tool, das mir einfach eine vob-Datei erstellt (die brauche ich, glaube ich) ohne einen riesigen Menü bla la bla Aufwand zu betreiben?
Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## kasper (8. Februar 2004)

Geht ganz einfach mit TMPGEnc DVD Author, wenn du schon die mpeg-2 Datei hast. Die wav-Datei würde ich aber auch umwandeln, sonst wirst du bei einigen Stand-Alone-Playern Tonprobleme bekommen. Den Ton entweder in AC-3 oder mp2 umwandeln.


----------

